# "صعبٌ عليك أن ترفس مناخس"



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 أغسطس 2013)

* "صعبٌ عليك أن ترفس مناخس" 
*

*وتعليق على (أع 9: 4، 22: 7 و26: 14) *



[FONT=&quot]ورد في سفر الأعمال (9: 5) أن شاول الطرسوسي وهو في طريقه إلى دمشق للإتيان بالمسيحيين الذين لجأوا إليها، تقابل مع المسيح المقام والممجد، في صورة اعتبرها هو مماثلةً لظهور الرب بعد القيامة لبطرس وغيره من الرسل وليعقوب (1كو 15: 3–8). ونقرأ فيما سَجَّلَهُ لوقا في الإصحاح التاسع من سفر الأعمال وفي أقوال الرسول نفسه في الإصحاحَيْن الثاني والعشرين والسادس والعشرين من السفر نفسه، أنه نحو نصف النهار بغتةً أبرق من السماء نورٌ عظيمٌ حوله وحول الذاهبين معه، فسقطوا جمعيًا على الأرض، كما أُصِيبَ بولسُ نفسُه بالعمى وسَمِعَ صوتًا من السماء قائلاً له: "شاول، شاول لماذا تضطهدنى؟" فسأل بولس عَمَّنْ يكلمه، فقال له: "أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده"، ثم أمره أن يقوم ويدخل المدينة فيُقال له ماذا ينبغى أن يفعل. ومكث بولس ثلاثة أيام لا يبصر، في بيت رجل اسمه يهوذا في "الزقاق الذي يقال له المستقيم". وأرسل له الرب تلميذًا اسمه حنانيا وضع يديه عليه، فاسترد بصره وقام واعتمد. كما ذكر له خطه الله بالنسبة لحياته.

​​ [FONT=&quot]وهنا تظهر أمامنا معضلة في قصة تجديد بولس في الإصحاحات: التاسع والثانى والعشرين والسادس والعشرين من سفر الأعمال وهى معضلة شبيهة بما هو موجود في قصص الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى، كما توجد في الروايات المتعددة عن حادثة تاريخية واحدة.

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]المعضلة هنا تتعلق بِنَصِّ الكلمات التي سمعها بولس، حيث نقرأ في المواضع الثلاثة هذة الكلمات: "شاول، شاول لماذا تضطهدنى؟" (أع 9: 4، 22: 7 و26: 14)، إلاَّ في الإصحاح الثاني والعشرين حسب أقدم المخطوطات. فماذا كان نَصُّ كلمات الرب يسوع المسيح وماذا كانت رواية القديس بولس الرسول؟[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]من المعلوم الآن أن عبارة:

_Σκληρόν σοι πρὸς κέντρα λακτίζειν_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أو 

"صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس" كانت تعبيرًا معروفًا عند كل من الكُتَّاب اليونانيين والرومان وكانت تجري مجرى المثل أو القول المأثور عن عدم جدوى مقاومة الآلهة أو السلطة الحاكمة. ورغم أن مثل هذا القول لم يرد في الكتابات اليهودية إلاَّ أنه فيما يبدو كان معروفًا في الدوائر اليهودية كنوع من الأمثال التي تستخدمها الأمم. فالمثل مأخوذ من حياة المزارعين الذين كانوا يستعينون بالثيران في حرث الأراضي وكان المزارع يمسك في يده بمنخاس [/FONT]κέντρον [FONT=&quot]أو [/FONT]kentron [FONT=&quot]لنخس الثور وهذا المنخاس كان عبارةً عن قطعة من الحديد المدبب مثبتة في نهاية عصا أو قضيب لحث الثور على المسير عندما يكون في الحرث. وفي حالة الثور العنيد أو الحرون الذي يثور ويرفض نخاسات المهماز ويرفس بقدميه الخلفيتين ضدها كانت تزداد عليه ضرباتُ المنخاس أكثر وأكثر حتى أنه كان يُجرح من جَرّاء ضربات المهماز الحاد المدبب ومن هنا جاء هذا المثل الذي يتضمن نصيحة بعدم جدوى التمرد والعصيان ضد الآلهة أو ضد السلطات القانونية الحاكمة لأنه لن يسفر عن هذه المقاومة شييءٌ سوى مزيد من الألم بل وما هو أصعب من هذا أثناء محاولة رفس المناخس لأنه في هذه الحالة لن يضير المناخسَ بقدر ما سيضير نفسه. فحوى المثل إذن هى أن المقاومة والعناد لا يفيدان. 

[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ومن بين الكُتَّاب اليونانيين والرومان الذين ورد في كتاباتهم هذا المثل نجد الشاعر الغنائي بنداروس[1][FONT=&quot] والشاعرَيْن المسرحيَيْن أيسخيلوس[/FONT][2][FONT=&quot] ويوريبيديس[/FONT][3][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]والشعراء الرومان تيرينتيوس[/FONT][4][FONT=&quot] وبلاوتوس[/FONT][5][FONT=&quot]. فبما أن هذا القول كان مثلاً قديمًا ومعروفًا عند شعوب وثنية فمن الْمُسْتَبْعَد إذن أن يكون من ضمن نَصِّ كلمات الرب يسوع المسيح؛ فالرب يسوع المسيح لم يَسْتَعِر من كلمات أو أمثال الأمم شيئًا ولم يكن محتاجًا إلى فعل شييء كهذا ولكن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المحتمل جدًا هو أن القديس بولس في حديثه إلي الملك أغريباس الثاني[/FONT][6][FONT=&quot] في الإصحاح السادس والعشرين، أضاف هذه العبارة إلي كلمات الرب يسوع، ليدرك الملك ــ الذى كان لسانه رومانيا وفكره يونانيًا أساسًا ــ أن هذا الصوت من السماء كان توبيخًا من الله له هو أيضًا، لأن "صوتًا من السماء" كان له مغزاه الواضح ولكن بولس، لكى يوضح للأمم الرؤيا التي رأها، وجد أن هذه العبارة اليونانية يمكن أن توضح معنى كلمات الرب يسوع كما فهمها هو.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وبُنَاءً على ما تقدم أعتقد أن المكان الصحيح والدقيق لهذا القول "صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس" هو الإصحاح السادس والعشرين فقط أي أثناء حديث القديس بولس الرسول مع الملك أغريباس لأنه هو الوحيد الذي كان سيفهم هذا القول ويقدره ولأنه، كما أشرنا، يستحيل أن يكون هذا القول من أقوال المسيح في (أع 9: 4) لأنه قولٌ سابقٌ على الرب يسوع المسيح كما ذكرنا. ولم يُذْكر في الإصحاح الثاني والعشرين لأن القديس بولس كان يخاطب الشعب اليهودي باللغة العبرانية: "فلما أذن له وقف بولس على الدرج وأشار بيده إلى الشعب (اليهودي) فصار سكوت عظيم فنادى باللغة العبرانية قائلاً: "أيها الرجال الإخوة والآباء اسمعوا احتجاجي الآن لديكم، فلما سمعوا أنه ينادي لهم باللغة العبرانية أعطوا سكوتًا أحرى" (أع 21: 40 و22: 1) وذكر هذا المثل لم يكن ضروريًا لسامعي بولس من اليهود في أورشليم (أع 22: 7). ونتيجة ل[FONT=&quot]عدم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فهم نُسَّاخ مخطوطات الكِتَاب المقدس لهذه الحقيقة فاموا بنقل القول من (أع 26: 14) إلى (أع 9: 4) أيضا.[/FONT][/FONT]​ ​ 
[1] _Pythia_, ed. H. Maehler (post B. Snell), _Pindari carmina cum fragmentis_, pt. 1, 5th ed. Leipzig: Teubner, 1971: 59-64, 66-91, 93-121, Ode 2, lines 94-95. [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[2] _Agamemnon_, ed. G. Murray, _Aeschyli_ _tragoediae_, 2nd ed. Oxford: Clarendon Press, 1955, ver. 1624. ​ 
[3] _Bacchae_, ed. J. Diggle, _Euripidis fabulae_, vol. 3. Oxford: Clarendon Press, 1994: 291-351, ver. 795.​ 
[4] Publius Terentius Afer, _Phormio_ (P. Terenti Afri Comoediae, ed. R.  Kauer; W. M. Lindsay; O. Skutsch, 1958), ver. 78.​ 
[5] Didascaliae et Argumenta in Plautum, _Truculentus_ (Plauti Comoediae.[FONT=&quot] vol. 2, ed. F. Leo, 1896), ver. 768.  [/FONT]​ 
[6] هو هيرودس أغريباس الثانى ابن هيرودس أغريباس الأول (أع 12) من زوجته قبروس وعندما مات أبوه فى 44 م. كان شابًا فى السابعة عشرة من عمره، فاعتبر أصغر من أن يتولى حكم اليهودية فوضع الامبراطور كلوديوس الإقليم تحت وصاية والٍ آخر. وقد تعلم أغريباس تعليمًا ملوكيًا فى قصر الإمبراطور نفسه (كما يذكر يوسيفوس) ولكنه لم ينس شعبه تماما، كما يظهر ذلك من توسله من أجل اليهود عندما طلبوا أن يسمح لهم بحراسة ثياب رئيس الكهنة الرسمية التى كانت إلى ذلك العهد في أيدي الرومان ولا تستخدم إلا فى مناسبات محددة. وعند موت عمه هيرودس ملك كالكيس، عينه كلوديوس حاكماً للولاية سنة 48 م، كما يقول يوسيفوس كان يدافع عن قضية اليهود كلما سنحت الفرصة لذلك. ويرد اسم هيرودس أغريباس الثانى فى العهد الجديد فى سفر الأعمال (25 : 13 ، 26 : 32) ويدعوه بولس مَلِكًا (26: 2) ويتحدث إليه كشخص له معرفة بالكتب المقدسة ولأنه كان صهرًا لفيلكس فقد رحب به فى تلك المناسبة. وإذ علم أغريباس بعدم جدوى المقاومة اليهودية، حذر اليهود من التمرد ضد روما ولكن لم يستمعوا له  وعندما نشبت الحرب وقف بجراءة فى صَفّ روما وحارب تحت أعلامها وأصابه جرح من حجر مقلاع رمى به فى حصار. وخطابه لليهود لتحذيرهم من التمرد ضد روما قطعة رائعة من الأدب يحتفظ بها التاريخ وعندما وقعت الواقعة وجاءت النتيجة المحتومة وإنتهت مملكة أغريباس بإنتهاء مملكة اليهود ذكر الرومان ولاءه لهم فإنتقل مع أخته برنيكى إلى روما حيث منح لقب "برايتور" (أى والي ممتاز) ومات فى روما حوالى سنة 100 م فى السبعين من عمره ، فى بداية حكم تراجان . ​ 
​ 

Sameh Farouk Soliman ​[/FONT]


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أغسطس 2013)

* مع  جزيل  الشكرررررررر*​


----------

